# B15 Rear Brakes for B13 platform



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Ok guys I was looking through the July issue of Sport compact car and they were doing the head to head shootout of there project cars and of course one of the greatest was a 1991 SE-R. I was going over the brake upgrade they were listing they used and was astonished to see that they used B15 SE-R rear calipers, rotors and pads as well as the goodridge rear brake lines, they even used the brake master cylinder off of a B15 SE-R! I know that this was done to an SE-R but I myself have a 1994 B13 1.6 Liter and know that basically all the suspension and brake components are interchangable, and was thinking hey! Why upgrade to 91-94 SE-R rear rotors and calipers (being a little harder to find) when I can upgrade to B15 rear calipers and rotors (being much more readily available) and get rid of those pesky drums back there. Do you guys think it can be done? If I switch to the stainless lines back there do I need to get B15 SE-R rear stainless lines or B13 SE-R rear stainless lines? I know you brake gurus got the answers hope this helps some one out there too. Thanks guyz! ^_^ sorry for the long post....


----------

